# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 (Release) MTK/MediaTek v1.04 released

## mohamed73

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
MediaTek SP Platform:   
.PatternLock Reading improved 
.MT6582 support improved 
.MT6571 eMMC support improved 
.FlashInit improved   
.FlashID database updated 
.Flash Read/Write speed improved  
- Official download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- Test report: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Test reports:*
- Please post test reports (operation log text) in current thread or here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2014) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

